# Hummingbirds!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well..to my surprise i say 2 hummingbirds today in my backyard darting around. at first i was like what HUGE flies or some kind of insect. and i went outside and these little bird where flying round. i guess looking for food

anyone know where i can buy hummingbird feeders? i'm gunna research some flowers that i should plant or buy too, to attract more of these little buggers i'll try and get pictures <--a hell task


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Feeders? Most garden centres and petshops. Don't buy the pricey mixes though (Foodwise), just boil some water and add lots of sugar. Let the sugar dissolve and the water cool before filling the feeder.

Plant-wise? Pretty much any plant with a "bell-shaped" flower will suffice - "if you plant them, they will come"! 

We get lots of them visiting our yard through spring/summer - they're very welcome guests.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, and change the feed daily, and for two reasons:

1) it attracts bugs (especially wasps/ hornets)
2) more importantly, the sugar solution quickly "goes off", and turns to poison that will kill the birds


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eee! I wonder if we get any around our house anymore? I want to hijack my moms backyard and do some native bird and butterfly friendly plants.

I really miss the humming birds, I would always watch them at our old cottage. I also want to see more bats!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

my DIY hummingbird feeder i made was just simply a petri dish filled with sugar water, glued onto a piece of cardboard cut out into a shape of a flower.

paint red, that's the colour birds are attracted to, blue and violet just gets you bumblebees


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

pictures?  lol

cid: yah! where i usta live we use to see bat around dawn i miss thos lil buggers too


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

aln said:


> pictures?  lol
> 
> cid: yah! where i usta live we use to see bat around dawn i miss thos lil buggers too


well if you want to see bats, go to a pond. they love mosquitoes (thank the lord!)


----------

